# My fancy Dennis: First impression



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

So I sold my KTM to finance a new mower to replace my Caltrimmer. Obsessed and researched for months. I was lucky enough to buy a demo model Dennis FT510 from a Canadian Sports Turf distributor that is hoping to import Dennis mowers. 
This is my second reel mower. I bought the Caltrimmer when I knew nothing about this whole reel mower thing but I learned quickly.
The Dennis is a professional greens/cricket mower designed and built in England. I believe it is considered one of the finest reel mowers built today. It employs a cartridge system of interchangeable 
heads that I determined was an absolute must in my next mower. 
It has a kind of old school look to it but I think the design is always being refined over the years as opposed to the Caltrimmer that is almost identical to the original design dating back to the '40s. 
My Caltrimmer is 25" wide cut and weighs 160 lbs. 
The Dennis is 21" (510 mm) and weighs a hefty 
220 lbs. It has a 3 pc. rear drive roller. 
Everything about the Dennis is well engineered with quality components.
Even though it has the exact same Honda GSX160 motor as my Caltrimmer it is considerably quieter. 
A quick test with my decimeter registered 75db at idle and 85 db at full throttle with the reel spinning.
I attribute this to a different muffler and an all belt drive as opposed to the Caltrimmer with it's chain and sprocket drives for the drive roller and reel. 
The Dennis has a centrifugal clutch drive that allows you to easily feather the drive to control the speed while also allowing variable clip rate. It makes it so easy to control the speed while turning and maneuvering in tight areas. 
It has a simple click adjustment for the hoc that is adjustable in 1/32" increments. No wrenches needed. The bednife has a similar adjustment system. It makes it easy to do precise adjustments. The other beauty of it is that you can remove the reel cartridge and do the bed knife adjustments on your work bench as opposed to crawling underneath the mower. 
To engage the cutting reel it has a push in lever similar to a Toro GM. 
Mine cam equipped with a ribbed front roller and sting tines to lift the turf for even cutting.
Once underway the Dennis is very well balanced and tracks much straighter than the Trimmer. It just feels more precise. I love the ease of which you can control the speed. It still bounces a bit so I now know that I have to work even more at making my lawn smooth and level. 
It still is a bit of a bear to turn around at the end of a row but I just need to learn the right sequence to make it easier. At least no more burnout marks from the trimmers spinning drive roller dropping down. 
The cut seems very very clean. My lawn is 3 weeks removed from being covered in snow (which is very unusual for Vancouver),but it's starting to grow a bit. I cut twice this week after a clean up mow last week with my push McLane. 
The biggest difference I can see right from the start is that the striping is going to be amazing with the 
extra weight and the full rear roller. So excited to learn how to play with striping patterns.
I am hoping to have some cash soon for the Verticutter and Scarifier cartridges soon so I can really learn the British way to maintain a beautiful lawn. 
I know at 4 times the cost of the Caltrimmer, It's not a fair comparison. But my point being that there is 
no replacement for a quality professional greens mower if you are obsessed with having a wonderful lawn maintained at a low height of cut. I'm hoping I can take my lawn to that next level. I love working in the yard and don't mind a few sore muscles once in a while. I know it's not a mower for everyone but 
hopefully it's the last mower I will ever need.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## virginiabri (Feb 7, 2019)

That looks awesome!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I like that! Lawn looks great after the first cut. Mower sounds like I should have one.!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent review - sounds like an incredible machine. Congrats again! :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Look at that view though from your back yard. I am jealous


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

As per @TulsaFan suggestion. Here's a short video that shows all about the interchangeable cassette system.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> As per @TulsaFan suggestion. Here's a short video that shows all about the interchangeable cassette system.


It helps us all to better understand such an awesome piece of equipment! There isn't a more deserving back yard on TLF. Looking forward to lots of pictures with those views!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Added my first attachment for the Dennis. Verticutter looks awesome.
Hope tp try it out this weekend.


----------

